# Buckeye Lake ( tournament)



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Buckeye bass have been on lately. In Buckeye Outdoors tournament Saturday, 170 bass were weighed in with 20 teams having limits (five fish per team). The winning weight was 12.93 pounds. I'll add shameless plug: you can read the results at my new blog at seoangler.blogspot.com


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry, I'm tired. Should hve posted this in Central Ohio. Forgot which forum I was in.


----------



## Eric-Bassin (Apr 18, 2008)

This was a well run tournament by the NBAA and Buckeye Outdoors. 

Here are the full results and details! 100% payback OPEN! 

http://www.nbaa-bass.com/pages/news/buckeye_open_results_2010.php


----------

